# Second vizsla yes or no?????



## Sav (Dec 26, 2011)

Looking for some advice.
I have a 1 year old Vizsla dog who is fantastic, and I love him to bits, but I have an urge to get another Vizsla pup as a companion.
I live in a 35 acre country park which is fantastic for delta and there are many dogs that visit, which delta enjoys, and has no issues of aggression at all.
What I am concerned about is, will delta feel put out if I got another V or will he enjoy the company and the regular playmate.
Anyone on here with experience of a second V who could help me make up my mind what is best for Delta?

Many thanks
Sav


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I got my 2nd (wirehaired) when Ruby was 3.5 years old, I opted for a boy for my 2nd as I was told that female/female doesn't always work. Touch wood Ruby and Elvis became great friends almost immediately. Ruby did give him a correction now and again, but nothing that I would call aggressive.


----------



## Sav (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks for the reply, if I'm honest, I think I have made my mind up really, but thought I had better ask just incase someone had a valid argument against.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

If Delta enjoys other dogs, then she would probably be happy with a second dog in the house. 
They say vizslas are like patatoe chips. It's hard to have just one.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

There are many members with 2 (or more) V's with few reported problems. And most would recommend getting a 2nd one. They'll be different, of course, but that's part of the appeal.

You might say that there are 2 kinds of V owners: those that have 2 (or more) and those that wish they had 2, or more. 

Bob


----------



## Sav (Dec 26, 2011)

Thank you all for your input. Looks like I'm getting me another pup 🐶


----------



## vdogdad (Apr 15, 2013)

We added our second V (female) when our first (male) was about 2 years old...it was one of the best things to happen for all of us! Roscoe and Myrt get along wonderfully, and while Myrt is much more active than Roscoe, the evening "zoomies" are far more entertaining with two red maniacs in pursuit of each other. I think you will be happy with your decision...best of luck!


----------



## browndogbrownguy (Nov 10, 2015)

It will be raucous for sure. You will suffer from some post 2nd Vizsla insanity. But they will be terrible entertaining, it`ll be like a National Geographic safari in your living room 24*7, you can watch them for hours. They will keep themselves very busy. Also, they can get into bouts of very serious arguments.

It`ll work out great, if your 2nd Vizsla is as gregarious as your first. Some times it won`t workout that way, then you`ll have your work cut out.

Good luck!


----------



## Janders (Feb 27, 2014)

Our first Vizsla is now 2 1/2. Goodness how time flies. I've been trying to convince my husband to add another one to our family but haven't had much luck. We're both kinda concerned that Gus will feel left out. Has anyone experienced that? I can handle (I think) the housebreaking and training all over again but don't want to go backwards with Gus. He's such an awesome dog. We still have some manners to work on but he easily adapts to every situation. Where ever we go, he goes. I'd love to have another one. As many people have previously stated - Vizsla's are addicting. I am hoping it would take some dependency off of me too. Gus demands a LOT of my attention. He won't even get up by himself in the middle of the night to go to the other room to get water. He's so funny.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Janders said:


> ... We're both kinda concerned that Gus will feel left out. ...


I don't think that it happen. Our 1st was 2-1/2 when we got the 2nd & the 1st was fine with it. I don't recall posts on HVF about that kind of problem.

I think the puppy will be so demanding of Gus that he will feel anything but left out.

Bob


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

I don't have 2 V's but I have two beagles. If I were to do it again, I would space them out a little bit. They are 6mths apart and they get along wonderfully. The only problem is they are much more bonded to each other than they are to me or my husband. I partially think this is because we got them both when they were puppies so they bonded really well, which I love but it has it's downfalls such as figuring out how to get into stuff together.

They are also getting older and I'm terrified they're going to go around the same time 

Ultimately, I think Delta would probably love a playmate with as much energy (or more). You'll have to tell me how you get his attention when the two of them are running around. Kaylee (our V) is 9mths and if there is another dog and she is playing it's nearly impossible to get her attention.


----------



## Zoton (Feb 4, 2014)

We had our second when Anwen was 18 months,dont think it would have worked out if we had done it any earlier,for us anyway,looking back maybe would have stretched it out till two years.Wont be having a third until Arian is at least two (shes 14 months at the moment) ;D
I guess it all depends on if you can keep sane with two young uns.  ;D 
Either way great fun.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

While it may not always be a good idea, June and Lucy were only a few months apart in age. They were best buds from day one, and well worth the extra work. Keep in mind Lucy knew Taylor was her special person, and June was always a self appointed momma's girl.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

TexasRed said:


> ... June and Lucy were only a few months apart in age. ...


Great pictures! 

June is so much bigger than Lucy, it seems like they were more than a few months apart. Was June much bigger when they were both full grown?

Bob


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Lucy was a pocket rocket, and always on the small side. Although it didn't stop her from being able to body slam the big dogs when playing. 
June has some imported lines on her mother's side, she's thicker boned, and wider chest.


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

Second vizsla yes or no????? - Yes

You were specifically made with two hands and arms so you can stroke and cuddle two Vizslas at the same time.


----------

